# Critical Skills visa application from Zimbabwe



## CoolRuler7 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi. I applied for a CSV in Bulawayo Zimbabwe in June 2019. Visa is still out. Does anyone know how long it’s taking for the visa to come out after applying in Zimbabwe?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

CoolRuler7 said:


> Hi. I applied for a CSV in Bulawayo Zimbabwe in June 2019. Visa is still out. Does anyone know how long it’s taking for the visa to come out after applying in Zimbabwe?


10-15 months. Possibly longer now with the COVID-19 pandemic


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

Have a March 2019 still not out.. its madness but can only wait


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello any luck as yet from VFS Zimbabwe? Submitted my application for CSV in 2019 and no response yet. However also applied for a part time post grad qualification. Can I add this onto my CSV application...maybe for urgency as program Covid notwithstanding scheduled for early 2021. Dont want to have to apply for a student visa. Any help with how to go about this would be much appreciated.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

CoolRuler7 said:


> Hi. I applied for a CSV in Bulawayo Zimbabwe in June 2019. Visa is still out. Does anyone know how long it’s taking for the visa to come out after applying in Zimbabwe?





dinema84 said:


> Hello any luck as yet from VFS Zimbabwe? Submitted my application for CSV in 2019 and no response yet. However also applied for a part time post grad qualification. Can I add this onto my CSV application...maybe for urgency as program Covid notwithstanding scheduled for early 2021. Dont want to have to apply for a student visa. Any help with how to go about this would be much appreciated.


I recieved my Critical Skills Visa this week...after the longest wait!!!!


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

dinema84 said:


> I recieved my Critical Skills Visa this week...after the longest wait!!!!


Congrats, March 2019 and counting for me.. still waiting


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

dinema84 said:


> I recieved my Critical Skills Visa this week...after the longest wait!!!!


I finaly received my March 2019 application for Corporate General Manager. Thank God


----------

